
'Reconstruction' begins of stone age lands lost to North Sea - antigizmo
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2019/may/08/mapping-begins-of-lands-lost-to-north-sea-during-the-stone-age
======
gumby
This is pretty interesting!

Presumably the sea level rose slowly, so nobody lost their lives. Yes,
technically “catastrophic”, in the sense of comprehensively wiping everything
out, but not rapid onset.

I was told by a geologist that the SF Bay Area coastline used to be a few
hundred meters further west than it is now, and was also inhabited. However
that region sank beneath the waves in an earthquake so likely that was a rapid
catastrophe

~~~
8bitsrule
In another model, the inundation of Doggerland began with the'catastrophic
release of water from a North American glacial lake'.
[https://www.nationalgeographic.org/maps/doggerland/](https://www.nationalgeographic.org/maps/doggerland/)

(In which case, the flooding might have been relatively fast.)

------
amayne
Doggerland is one of my favorite historical subjects. It's really worth a deep
dive if you're unfamiliar with it.

The TL:DR is that eight thousand years ago the UK and continental Europe were
connected by land (now under the North Sea) that was probably inhabited by
humans for thousands of years.

A lot of the ancient history of Europe could be under there. It's exciting to
see it getting more attention.

~~~
dreen
Maybe the English custom of Dogging is a remote echo of Doggerlander
traditions woven into the local culture. They must have all moved to UK to
escape the flood.

------
Wildgoose
It's also interesting that Eastern England, Frisia (coastal Netherlands),
Denmark, etc. all surround Doggerland and Eastern England was probably
occupied by related Germanic speakers at that time - the Frisian language is
still the closest related language to English on the continent.

The Roman description of "The Saxon Shore" may simply because it was already
inhabited by Angles and Saxons - the seas being the ancient world's highways.

